# Guest speaker for the May meeting of the HRFA



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The guest speaker for the May 10th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association is Captain Phil Kozak. It’s also in a new location for our May meeting!

Captain Phil Kozak who has been running his charter boat "Pocket Rocket" up the Hudson to fishing the Kingston area for the past 15 years. He says on this trip the learning process never stops. Just when we think we have the process down the river throws us another curveball. So come hear his presentation titled "Bait Up for Hudson Linesiders". Which will cover fishing with herring, bloodworms, eels and clam. All have their place on the Hudson. Find out what's hot this year. Please join us at this monthly meeting of the HRFA.

The general membership meeting of the HRFA will be held on Tuesday, May 10th. 2005 at 7:45 PM at the Palisades Center, 1000 Palisades Center Drive, West Nyack, NY 10994. In the fourth floor RASO meeting room. Which is located just down the hall from Dave and Busters Restaurant and right by the Ice Skating Rink. You can enter the mall at either main entrance front or rear and proceed to the 4th floor. Head toward Dave and Busters and keep going toward the ice skating rink. 

Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to make a $2.00 donation. Please join us at the monthly meeting of the HRFA on Tuesday, May10th at 7:45 PM at the Palisades Mall in West Nyack, NY. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us


----------

